# East Coast to Fla to Caribbean - NOW



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK - Here''s the scenario:

I''ve been barely able to keep my butt in my seat at work - thinking about going cruising for 6 months to 1 yr. Then - today (not cause of dreaming) - I got let go!

My first thought is that this is a perfect opportunity to cruise for 6 months. I called the boat yard - she can be back in the water ready to go inside of one month.

I have substantial sailing and coastal cruising experience. What are everyone''s thoughts about departing south along the East Coast to Fla and then making it out to the Caribbean? 

I''m wondering particularly about the weather. In addition, my boat - while sturdy and seaworthy (and well cared for as I have done most of the work myself) is not really outfitted for passagemaking (I have radar, GPS, can use a sextant no SSB - no windvane steering). In regard to self steering, I have been reading and I understand there are alternatives involving rigging lines to the stay sails, etc.)

Am I crazy? Is this do-able without putting myself or the boat at risk? What sorts of things should I be thinking about re: weather and passagemaking?

Boat I have is a 36'' S2 Center cockpit cutter (with a club foot).

Looking forward to all your responses.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Stormer, you''re not in the Member Directory so I''m not sure how we''re supposed to know where you''re leaving from...which plays a role in what we think about getting to Florida.

Once in Florida, what you mean by "making it out to the Caribbean" is a little vague. You can certainly make it down to the Virgins by Spring, island hopping, should you leave in early February...but the winter winds will be firmly entrenched and you''ll work the boat pretty hard or have to be satisfied waiting out lots of fronts on your way.

OTOH if you only hope to visit the Bahamas (which always seem to be colder with more weather junk when I''m there in the winter than I remember from the last time!), of course you''ll have lots of time to visit multiple island groups.

Give us a little more detail on where you''re coming from (you apparently are wondering about leaving right after New Year''s?) and where you''re hoping to get, and folks will be able to give you a more thoughtful comments.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jack -

Thanks for your reply.

I''d be leaving from Boston. My first thought was try to make it to Bermuda - but I''ve heard that could be a difficult trip this time of year due to weather.

That taken into consideration, I figured I could work my way down the East Coast to Florida then "out to the islands" - it gets a little vague there since I''m not sure of my geography.

If I can get everything together I would leave in early January (again - weather permitting). I''m not really fond of sailing in the cold in the middle of winter - but I''m not opposed to it either and feel very comfortable as long as I''m along the coast where I have access to assistance, good weather info, etc.

The part that concerns me is generally further south. I''m not sure what to expect in the Carribean - and I don''t know passage distances/times etc between islands. Also - as I mentioned - the boat, while sturdy and seaworthy, is not fitted out for long distance passage making across open water (no vane, no SSB...I can find a life raft and an EBIRB but from some of the materials I have read (again READ - not experienced) it seems one can get away without a vane. 

Also wondering about storm sails and sea anchors. Much material I have read discusses lying ahull (with no sails) or heaving to (which can be done with a reefed main. Again, it all looks great when you read it but I''m sure some folks out there have had to practice it.

I''m adventurous - but not reckless. I don''t mind setting out and "roughing" it a bit because I don''t have all the optimal equipment - but again, I don''t want to do anything stupid or be unprepared in a way that would put me and my boat at risk.

Looking forward to your reply.

Regards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stormer,
your note gives me the chills. 

The current mid atlantic-coastal weather is 6-8 foot seas 30 knots going offshore you will find seas over 20 feet and winds 40 kts plus.
this is not the time of year to head for bermuda.

you might wany to go to www.orc.org and see what is required for an offshore boat.
look at the requirements for ORC 1.
that is what is required for a run to bermuda.

not having a ssb and strong autopilot is a serious error. You really should look into obtaining weather reports at sea .
why dont you take the safety at sea course at MIT this spring for the marion bermuda Race. do a lot more reading and talking to blue water sailors have one of the inspectors for either the marion bermuda race or the newport bermuda race go over your boat. You will learn a lot from then.
have you read bill seiferts book offshore sailing?
you should also learn how to read the pilot charts and improve your "geography".
sailing east this time of year in the caribbean is a beat all the way to africa.
please rethink this adventure.
ERIC


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your reply Eric.

Kind of a bummer....I have the time now but it appears to be absolutely the wrong time of year to go anywhere....

Is the Carribean really that difficult? Would Florida to the Dominican Republic and the islands be THAT unpleasant? If it''s upwind to the islands, once I get there and head South I''d be reaching.....

Would prefer not to wait till Spring as I don''t really want to take more than 1 year off....but - as I said above - if it is just plain stupid to go at this time I won''t do it....

Thanks again.

Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

By the way....6 to 8 ft seas and 30 kts of wind is manageable along the coast (I''ve been in conditions such as these a few times and the boat was very manageable....I almost think being in such conditions along the coast (or even something slightly more severe) would be a good way to practice/get used to heavy weather conditions (better to do so where you have access to assistance if necessary - rather than 400 miles off shore!)......I feel confident I and the boat could handle that....obviously temperature is a factor...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a very interesting book that covers exactly what you want to do. It''s called, "A Gentleman''s Passage South." I would highly recommend that you get this because it includes detailed sailing directions from Florida to the Caribbean. 
The purpose of this book, as it explains, is to provide a detailed method and route for traveling the "Thorny Path" to windward. With about three exceptions, the book describes how the trip can be done in a series of passages that are less than a day. 

You will love this book. I''ve seen messages from individuals that have followed this route successfully but have not tried it myself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Stormer,

My first thought was yahoo! congratulations! A fabulous door of opportunity just opened. You are so lucky!

I have no idea of weather and conditions on the East coast, but if you have excellent experience and your boat is capable, and you''re willing to rough it a bit, why not get your SSB, life raft, EPIRB, and whatever other critical necessities you need, and just GO FOR IT! Use good judgement, choose the best weather conditions, and work your way south. 

When you see a fork laying in the road, pick it up!

Cheers,

Pamela


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with btimm "A Gentleman''s Passage South" covers the Thorless Path. Get it and read it cover to cover. But this only covers Fl throught the Islands. J.C.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stormer,
i hope i didn''t totally burst your bubble. Last night before reading you question i read of a mans brother who went over the side on saturday and drowned while still snapped in. This was on the ARC atlantic rally which is a milk run at this time of year. If the drowned sailor just had current approved gear ( a teather with quick dis-connect at the chest) he would be alive. Incidentally the seas were in such a state that he could not be brought on board and had to be cut away. This leaves his brother alone with 2000 miles to sail, for the lack of a snap shackle.

i GUESS I AM A LITTLE PARANOID when it comes to equipping a boat for offshore. If you look at the equipment list on my old boat 
http://kimberlite1.homestead.com
you will see what i feel is necessary for a offshore passage. The safety equipment is not listed.

Sailing in 6-8 foot seas with 30 knots is no big deal but add 20 degrees farenheit and the fact that you have no way to get warm for at least 4 days leads to hypothermia and death.

I would wait till late april and head south to the caribbean.
of corse you then have to contend with hurricane season and putting up your boat from june-july to the end of october.
it is kind of a conundrum, since you are out of phase with most cruisers.
the time to have headed south last month.

if you would like to talk about the trip south please e-mail me back channel [email protected] . I have made a number of round trips to the caribbean from long island and will be going transatlantic 
canaries-caribbean in january.
fair winds,
eric


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Stormer, given that you''re in Boston, have a decently designed but typical production built boat, haven''t been offshore for an extended period yet, and lack some gear to help share the load and provide wx info, I''d suggest you''re only viable option is to truck the boat south as far as e.g. North Carolina and then proceed from there. This may not be as undesireable, financially or personally, as it at first sounds. You''ll still have lots of opportunity for offshore sailing and you could easily incur more cost if caught in bad weather trying to get south on your own hull.

I''m sure you''re aware that another option is to get some contract work to carry you past the winter season and then begin your passage in the late Spring. As Eric points out, you''ll have to deal with the storm season in the islands but that is manageable if more risky if you move quickly between the few truly protected hurricane holes, give up smelling some of the roses along the way, and have a solid understanding of weather along with the ability to get it routinely, multiple times per day. This requires a SSB.

VanSant''s _Passages South_ is an excellent reference, e.g. in understanding how to tackle the wx issues and the ''real'' hurricane holes, but in no way provides counsel on how to move from Boston south at this time of year. You seem to be concerned about island weather in the Winter, but aside from frontal patterns, it''s cake compared to NE winter weather. Waters are warm, frontal passages are relatively regular and well forecasted, and in fact they help make progress against the prevailing NE/E trades possible. OTOH going south and east in early summer, you''ll find the trades greatly moderated and frontal passages few and softer, both being easier on the boat. Of course, getting caught by even the fringes of a tropical storm can be a lousy, frightening experience, at best.

Good luck on sorting this out.

Jack


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

If I were in your shoes, I wouldn’t have wasted my time typing out this question! Dammit! Ernest Shackleton wasn’t none to prepared either! Neither was his boat! Robert Manrey, God rest his sole, crossed the North Atlantic in Tinkerbell, a 13 foot boat! How prepared could he make that! How about Harry Pegion? Fishermen plow these waters daily, year round in almost any weather, and I’ve done sailboat deliveries out of Cape Ann in January and February. When the world gives you lemons, me lad, make some lemon-aid. Shovel the damn snow off your deck and get the heck outta here! There’s a lot to be said about sailing off into the unknown. This season makes the adventure that much more challenging! Drop us a line when you get there. I’ve got 2 and a half more years and I’m right behind ya!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jack -

Trucking down the coast IS a very interesting idea and I hadn''t thought of it. I suppose I should look into costs, destination, rigging, etc.

Regarding equipment (anyone feel free to jump in):

What are your thoughts on the vane steering? Virtually everything I read and hear says it is essential for passagemaking....Henderson in Singlehanded Sailing goes into detail about alternatives to a vane by rigging lines and shock cords to the wheel/tiller, etc. Says that known singlehanders on long voyages have used these methods in production boats. For what it''s worth - I also have a Navico wheel pilot which pretty capably handles the boat in 20+ kt winds close hauled - but stinks downwind.

Sounds like rigging and SSB is pretty important. Undoubtably a life raft is essential - are those rentable? Being such a big ticket item I would probably be inclined to rent one for the rather limited (6 months to 1 yr) cruise. As I would with an EPIRB (I know they are rentable).

Thoughts?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Eric -

Thanks for your reply. Will probably drop you a note via back channel. I saw your boat - absolutely amazing! You are definitely blue water outfitted and then some! 

Bubble is not burst. Other interesting ideas about getting going beginning to appear here.....

Completely separate from departure, what are your thoughts on my equipment questions per my reply to WHOOSH (Jack)? Would appreciate your feedback.

Thanks.

Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What I think should be considered is taking the ICW down to FL. While it isn''t as fun as offshore it will be easier this time of year. Even still trucking the boat south to the carolinas isnt a bad idea, especially if it is out of the water already.
But if you can manage it....just go...be safe of course but go, the ICW is a fairly safe way to go without having SSB etc. You could outfit the boat in Ft. Lauderdale before jumping to the bahamas etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been reading this thread, and am going to do about the same thing, but leave in March from Annapolis. I am having trouble finding out how much of the ICW is motoring vs. sailing. Maybe March I can go off shore? BTW I have an S-2 8.0 which is up for sale but making the Annapolis trip on a Passport 40, which is only to say you will have fun in your S-2 for sure!. Stormer, get more info and go for it! (Many times paying attention to the weather is all that is necessary- looking for reactions here too!) Some have suggested the book by by Bruce Van Sant, Passages South, but it doesn''t really address what you (and I) are trying to do so far North. From Florida down it makes tons of sense. Who has done a winter trip? what was it like?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

THERE ARE TOO MANY WHAT IFS IN LIFE.. WHAT IF YOU DONT DO THIS.. YOU MAY BE MISSING OUT. TRY BEING CONSERVATIVE AND USE COMMON SENSE. IF YOU STOPPED TO SMELL THE ROSES ALONG THE WAY YOU WONT SEE FLORIDA TILL SPRING ANYWAY


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Stormer:

A couple of add''l thoughts after seeing your last reply to Eric and I...
1. Don''t overlook the fact that, with the understanding advice of a boatyard manager, you can do your own prep (and later recommissioning) of your boat before trucking. The haul, plop and inbetween trucking are the costs and I''d bet you''d have wanted to haul in any event for fresh paint. Moreover, pulling down the rig is the best single thing most of us can do before going offshore for an extended period. Sometimes one can find some pretty amazing (aka: scary) things when a close inspection of the rig is possible. Also, any problems are easily addressed.
2. A vane is not a great idea in your case (and as I mentioned in another post, I find Henderson''s ideas fairly dated by today''s standards). A vane will cost a great deal more than a cockpit-mounted pilot, yet the pilot will be up to most of the self-steering work you''ll need done IF you just pay attention to sail trim (which you''ll have little choice about!) Much of your time, at least heading to and thru the islands as far east as your time sked will permit, will be motoring/motorsailing to weather. A wheel pilot should handle that fine. When you head back to the States, prevaling conditions will normally provide easy downwind sailing (normally a broad reach), again a condition the pilot should accommodate. We use a vane and at times find it invaluable...but for your limited time and route, unnecessary despite its cache'' value in cruising circles. (We have a Navico wheel pilot...it''s under the v-berth, where it can''t frustrate us any further. I''d recommend you consider another brand rather than give up the conceptual choice of an autopilot).
3. Buy a 406 Epirb. Rental for an extended period will = a great downpayment on your own unit, afterwhich you''ll know the battery history and will have one more reason to go next time. 406 Epirbs will be around for many years and are good gear, let alone potentially essential offshore.
4. A liferaft is a tough call when planning a relatively short but offshore cruise...and an especially difficult decision when it''s your first lengthy cruise in a new region. I think you''ll find rental cost for an extended (let''s say 6 mo.) period will be too much, yet you''ll find the need continues thru-out the cruise (vs. e.g. sailing to Europe afterwhich you do mostly coastal cruising). Just don''t overlook the option of buying (or even renting) a General Aviation liferaft, which are usually much lighter and smaller, cheaper (in every sense of the word), and will provide a safe haven for a few souls for a short period of time in prevaling conditions. (Another reason why I want you to KNOW you can rely on your 406 Epirb).
5. A SSB transceiver can provide immense amounts of helpful info, especially wx info, on a cruise like you are considering, but with two qualifiers: 1. you''ll get wx info that, because it *sounds* specific and resolute, you will tend to believe categorically. Don''t - instead, be skeptical, use your nose & eyes, and benefit from Bruce VanSant''s wisdom by rereading his book a 2nd/3rd time. 2. This isn''t like buying a GPS or wheel pilot, where you plug it in and get as much value as the thing can provide. Using a SSB "well" takes some investment in your time and building a knowledge base...but it does pay dividends! This can be a major expense once you look at the full purchase + installation expense, assuming you''re not a ham (in which case it''s more affordable). However, I think it not only will provide wx and related safety info but can also truly add to the cruising experience (listening/participating in regional nets, getting "local knowledge" well in advance of arriving somewhere, enjoying Public Radio and etc., etc.). The ''low-ball, el cheapo'' approach? Find a friend who''s a ham to help you with the installation, buy a used ham transceiver (e.g. from Amateur Electronics) and have it modified for Marine SSB use (illegal within the U.S. but that''s not where you''ll be using it), and get some instruction on how to use a MFG dual-needle manual tuner (they are cheap and very functional). Don''t even change your rigging unless you want - just permanently hoist an antenna wire to one quarter of the boat as your antenna.

As you can see, this is a HUGE topic. I agree with the general sentiments of some - namely, to ''just do it''. But there are smarter ways to seize the moment than heading offshore in January from Boston.

Good luck - and keep us posted on your decision, please.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Stormer,
I just got back from helping to deliver a Beneteau 473 from Charleston SC to the BVIs. Nov. 24, 2002 - Dec. 1, 2002. We had the following equipment:

Epirb
Wind Vane
SSB weather radio
El Cheapo Barometer/temperature 
life raft (Transoceanic 8)
Chart Plotter
Autopilot
New Boat Beneteau 473 (Basically)
Various GPSs

The gulf stream crossing was a NON event but we picked a decent window to cross. We motored/sailed straight across from Charleston SC. Our moto was to cross it as fast as possible. Remember the following saying "Wind in the stream means washing machine". It will be the most important event of your trip.

Since you are further north, your weather window is almost gone. You might want to truck it to the Carolina''s or hire a skipper/capt experienced in sailing in that area to help bring the boat south. (I am not sure which is the cheapest method)

Once we got out of the stream we basically sailed east til we got into some nortwesterlies that we used to go south. 

On the way, we ran into one storm with winds of 35 Knots and seas 9-12 feet that lasted for about 12 hours. We used one reef in the main and also reefed the genoa. We sailed at a close reach during the storm and the boat was flying at 9-10 knots. It was one great ride. 

During the trip we had the following problems which you should be prepared to address:

1) Main Halyard broke about a foot from the shackle half way into the voyage. We made a tempory fix of using the Spinaker halyard ran back behind the stay and with the main reefed. This meant we had to go up into the mast with a chair on the open ocean. 

2) The boat started to take on water about 2.5 gallons an hour at the stuffing box. So we had to do a watch for this so it would 
not get out of hand. 

3) The autohelm would go out about once or twice a night at the most in opportune time. So we had to watch it constantly. 

4) The icebox and refrig system went out several times but we did a reboot (Turned the power on and then off then on) It worked!

After about 7 days 22 hours and 13 minutes we reached our final destination. Our average speed was about 6.9 Knots over a distance of about 1200 - 1300 nautical miles. 

As stated throughout this thread, sometimes you just have to do it. Remember a journey starts with that first foot step. 

Tony Amos
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your lengthy and detailed reply Jack. There is a lot of very helpful info in it.

Regarding decomissioning/recomissioning: 

The boat is currently out of the water on the hard.

The mast was pulled. I have a rigger replacing halyards, the roller furling (both of which were necessary) and doing a complete examination of the mast and stays. Per my most recent conversation - everything looks good. 

I also have the sail loft thoroughly going over my sails and canvas (all of this was being done before I learned I''d have "extended" time for cruising).

The hull, bottom, etc. are all in very good shape. I painted last year with ablative paint and it is still in good shape - so I think I''m good to go there.

I''m a little gun shy about recommissioning. Is putting the rig back up as easy as having a yard just drop the mast in and then tensioning up the stays (I have tension gauges), attaching boom, and bending on the sails?

Thanks for your feedback on the self steering. Since your last post I''ve been looking at charts and there doesn''t seem to be that much distance between islands from Florida all the way down the chain to South America (I think the biggest open water distance may be 250 NM - two days passage). That said - it does seem a wheel pilot should be sufficient. I HATE the Navico - noisy, cumbersome, and I''ve never really been able to calibrate it correctly. The Raytheon ST 4000 MK II is a fully enclosed wheel pilot that - in scanning the internet - people seem to like a lot. I am much happier spending $700 for one of these than $3,500 for a vane for my current boat. The next time I have time for a substantial cruise I will be going transoceanic - but my current boat is not the boat for that kind of trip. Tell me though - if I decide to try for Bermuda on the way home (say in late May) - would such a wheel pilot be sufficient for a 700 NM run over open ocean? Also - long run or short - is an Autopilot strong enough to help hold the boat if I get stuck in very bad weather?



Will look into the EPIRB and life raft....

Regaring the SSB - unfortunately I have not ham friends - but if I do purchase a used set as you suggest - is it easy to have it modified for marine use? I think the installation is probably within my grasp - a non technical friend who did a Boston to Bermuda run last year successfully installed one on his boat. Plus - my backstay has a resistor. I''ll have to read up...

I''ve ordered the Van Sant book.

Seems like trucking the boat south may now be my only option. My boat yard does not want to drop me back in until March (they''ve pretty much shut down for the winter). I have not discussed trucking the boat out with them - but assume THEY will not truck the boat South - that there are trucking companies that handle this. Any advise on this front?

Something we haven''t discussed - power. I just upgraded my electrical system last year - have a digital ammeter and charge indicator so I''m very aware of my electrical consuption. Think I''m going to have to install a windmill type charger to sustain my long stay onboard. Otherwise, only option is to run the engine to charge the batteries (which I don''t want to do).

Thanks again and please let me know your thoughts on the above.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Matt,
thanks for not taking offense at my post.
I think a wheel pilot will serve you well although i would go for a below decks pilot. I have seen many blue water tartan 37''s with a wheel pilot.

The idea of trucking south is a great one. I would call an number of boat yards around north carolina and see if they recommend any boat haulers. then call all of them and see if they are making any deliveries north. You will get a great rate on the return trip as most of them this time of year go south empty. My guestimate to haul the boat to say- oriental NC is about 3000-

The cost to rent an epirb or raft for a year exceeds the purchase price. I would look on ebay for both.
i would but the epirb first and then when you head for the carib buy thre raft.
You might call a few raft rebuilders and see if they have any used rebuilt rafts. Try liferaft and survival equip in portsmouth RI. they will also give you a pile of newly outdated solas flares if you buy a raft from them. I would hold off on any major work until i got south as the work is much cheaper in the south than in the boston area.

installing the ssb is not hard . Insytalling the counterpoise for the radio can take days.

I will be leaving for the canaries the middle of next month and should be in the carib by mid februrary.
please keep me posted . maybe we can hook up in the carib this winter.

by the time you get to the carib i am sure you will be skilled enough to go home via bermuda.please take a look at bill seiferts book.
it is one of the best books about outfitting for offshore. the other book to get is "gentlemen don''t sail to weather"
id describes how to sail east from the bahamas to the caribbean.

the trip north to boston is best done in late may . i usually head north late april-early may and it gets pretty hairy. later in the month is better. 

The gulf stream goes from "was that the gulf stream? whats the big deal?-" to "holy ****".
you really need some good forecast before you leave bermuda.
fair winds,
eric


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Stormer:

I''m rushing this a.m. so these are quick but probably not terribly thorough replies to your Q''s:
1. If you''re unfamiliar with recommissioning our boat, this is a great time to learn and will be one add''l benefit of doing what you''re considering. Between the manuals (e.g. recommission the engine, hot water heater, etc.) and the destination boatyard (Deaton''s in Oriental, NC is one excellent one), you''ll find it straightforward.
2. If you plop in February and begin down the ICW, you''ll be asking your bottom paint to stretch for another 18 months or so before decommission in Boston in Fall, 2003. Don''t overlook being able to add a coat for the cost of the paint before leaving.
3. As you noticed, most of the longer runs going down island are in the 1 or 2 overnight category (e.g. Georgetwon, Great Exuma to Provo, T&C; Provo to Luperon, DR; Luperon to Samana or, if the window holds, to Mayaguez, P.R.). You don''t tell us if you''ll be singlehanding (I hope not - easier and much more enjoyable with a good friend as crew) but, if you are, those runs are probably at the limit for you. Re: the return leg, I would not recommend the Bermuda route despite Eric''s comments. You should assume you will lose the pilot - even with crew, that''s a long haul on both sides. Moreover, the frontal wx is still active & iffy that time of year (May) north of Bermuda. I''d suggest you consider long downwind legs going back but while keeping the many large U.S. ports available as your back door, should you need it, and ride the Stream. From the Abacos, you''d have St. Johns R. near Jax, FL; St. Mary''s R. on FL/GA border; Charleston, Port Royal Sound near Hilton Head, and so forth. All easily entered 24/7. Remember: you can still make miles every day inside should the wx be lousy outside, altho'' offshore legs will save you a lot of time.
4. The yard will have a problem providing truck access to your boat, I would guess. Discuss this soon. And yes, trucking companies are who you must contact for the haul; +/- experiences abound re: timing, driver, etc. but most boats suffer no ill effects.
5. If you have refrigeration, you''ll have battery capacity issues to deal with. But for 6 months, is it really worth adding a $1-1.5K sysem that will only partially offset amps consumed? Best bet IMO would be to add a small-frame hicap alternator and external regulator. Talk with Jack Csenge at Jack Rabbit Marine - great little firm and good people.
6. Re: your friend and the SSB, that''s the kind of approach I like to see. Wrap your own hands around the project and you''ll be more comfortable with it. Even so, it won''t be cheap...but invaluable if you work at using it and the install. Ham radios are built to transmit only on the small ham portions of each band but listen on all freqs/bands. Marine SSB radios do the same, just at different segments of each band. You''ll need to find a shop (any ham shop will probably accommodate you) to remove one component in the transmit circuit to make a ham radio an all-band transceiver (talk/listen on any freq). This is a good safety step even if you stick with the radio''s legal freq''s for normal operation.

Jack


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

Not to put a damper on things but check this out.We are all okay, and I am better for the experience. thomas http://www.theroyalgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/artikkel?SearchID=73119343062803&Avis=RG&Dato=20021207&Kategori=NEWS&Lopenr=112070044&Ref=AR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey..did it 8 years ago. 
A) Truck the boat to Florida....try BoatsExpress 727-791-1649. Cost me $2000
to get the boat from Rochester to Tarpon Springs. (I would have spent the same amount in diesel, damage,reparis etc.
B) Fix it up down here to go criusing.....
C) Just do it....I wish I had done it years earlier!
Bill
"Angelina"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh my God! Glad to hear you are ok! Reenforces the point to make sure hull, rigging, etc. is all in good shape and adequate safety equipment on board!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Bill - gave them an call and am getting a quote.

Regards


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Wow, Thomas! Yes, so glad you came through OK.

If it isn''t too much to ask, what was there about the failed thru-hull that made it impossible to stop or slow the leak?

Duane


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Regarding the proposed trip through the islands leaving from Florida, the following website may be useful: www3.sympatico.ca/destinycalls/

The couple sailed a CS 27 south through the islands spending the hurricane season in Venezuela and then returning by the same route. They provide a lot of information and detail their cruising costs as well.

Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

stormer,
i seem to have misplaced your e-mail.
please send again to.
[email protected]tonline.net
thanks
eric


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

Duane, I was asleep.I had come off my watch at 4am and was awoken to wake up were sinking.(terrible way to wake up ,I was sure I was dreaming.)I looked down an there was approx one and half feet of water. We threw over the life raft and I went back below to check all of the sea cocks. The knot metrer thru hull was broken off.We put it back on , and started bailing but the water was still coming in. At this point it was about two feet of water in the boat and rising and the owner did not want us down inside. We stayed on the boat till it was practically sunk ,then got into the life raft. thomas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Thomastone,
I am sorry to hear about your unfortunate experience. I hope you will be able to answer a few questions for me.
How many crew were on board? Did you have an epirb?
Had the captain and crew made the bermuda trip or been offshore before? Where did you start from?
Why were you unable to stop the incoming water?
Better luck in the future.
Fair winds,
eric


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

Were you able to read the article?I have a web address you can cut and paste a couple messages above.Three crew.We had epirb and sat phone.We started in RI.We all have offshore experience. We were actually on our way to Antigua ,then to Grenada.The day before we had 30 to 35knot winds and had sustained damage to the boom. We altered course for Bermuda.We were picked up by Russian oil tanker approx 140 miles west of Bermuda. thomas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Thomas,
I did read the article from the royal gazette but it was rather sketchy.

What do you think was the reason that you were unable to stop the water from coming in?

What happened to your boom?

I hope you don''t mind me asking these questions but I too sail offshore and am always looking for ways to make my passages safer.
fair winds,
eric


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

I dont mind the questions at all ,in fact Im anxious to tell my story.I have alot of questions myself.We had a couple of accidental jibes in 35knot winds ,plus a 20 year old boat.The boom was cracking at the gooseneck.The autopilot was not able to keep up with the following seas and wind gusts. The boat would surf down a wave and the autopilot would over correct. Im not sure what is involed at this point in terms of investagations,so I cant say to much at this point.I will let everyone know everything as soon as I can. This is something I thought would never happen. The scariest part was when the 800ft oiltanker ran us over.We bounced off the bow and all I was thinking was I have got to get as far away as possible from the screws.Next thing I knew we were all still in the raft.The crew threw over a line and after a couple of attempts we got the line. I love the Russians.-thomas


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Thomas,

I missed your reply to me from a few days ago until now; sorry. I''ll reiterate how great it is that you all survived the incident.

In all my reading (not much experience yet), the need to have appropriate tapered plugs wired next to all thru-hulls is always emphasized. The idea being that if you can locate the broken fitting, you have the means to try to stop the flow right there. Any comments on whether that would have worked in your case?

Again, thanks for sharing so that we might learn.

Duane


----------



## JDSails (Aug 28, 2000)

HOLD IT, HOLD IT, HOLD IT !!!!
Jack,
I always respect your suggestions in this tread and others. My boat has shared marina privalages with your boat while I pass through St. pete some time.
But we have to understand some things here. The last 4 years , I have traveled to Cuba twice, Bahamas twice, Mexico, Hondurace, Belize, etc., on a smaller boat than the one listed.

This guy is going to the BAHAMAS. It is like an extension of the US. <piece of cake>

This is your first trip out of the US. I would suggest acquiring Van Sandts guide,...motoring down to Miami <Govt Cut>,...networking with other cruisers, and watch for a window opening across. Then just do day sails to Georgetown. Stay anchored in georgetown for the Winter, then retrack your journey after the Spring OutIsland Regatta there. You will be anchored in Elizabeth Harbour, with 250 other cruiser boats,..fun fun fun.
All you need is this :

a small, portable SSB receiver <$135 at radio Shack> 
A cockpit mounted Autopilot <self installed in 1 hour>
A 406 Epirb

FOLLOW Van Sandts book to a tee.

The other peeps here are trying to prepare you for some "world circumnavigation",...take a conservative trip this first time.I do not even have refrigeration on my boat <dont want the hassel>,...I take along long keeping veggies, spices, canned goods, then buy lamb products in the Bahamas <cheapest meat there>

GO For It Now !!!

Capt. Hunter


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

You are right.BTW your reading is your experience. You could also take it a step farther like I did on my own boat and remove everything below the waterline. Of course my raw water is below the water ,but thats it. Duane, I have alot of questions myself. I do honestly appreciate your concern ,and I will tell everything as soon as I can. thomas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve been following this thread as I am planning on doing the same thing this coming year(Nov.03) My boat is now in Ft Myers. and next fall, after ''hurricane season'' I am going thru the Lk. Okeechobee waterway to the E. coast and wait for a window for the Bahamas. Then work my way down to the D.R. and maybe hole up in Venezuela for next season.. It''s been interesting reading eveyones comments on the conditions to be expected and I always look for new experiences and stories. By the way, one of the respondants, Pamela, had a good attitude and if she is out there and maybe looking for an adventure, she can contact me. Otherwise, I hope to meet you out there somewhere and best of all sailing conditions to ya.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you''ve got the interest in sailing south from Boston, just wait for a decent weather window and take off. I can''t understand why there are so many responders suggesting you stay home.

A sailor friend and I left Port Washington, L.I. Sound on Jan 6th, 2000 bound for southern waters. Broke through ice on the way out of Manhasset Bay in my little lightweight Seidelmann 29 with minimum creature comforts and few "gadgets". Limited our ocean runs to day trips (exception being the Sandy Hook to Atlantic City overnighter), and went down the inside as needed south of Norfolk.

Get yourself a competent companion till the Chesapeake, some warm long johns and a cabin heater and bail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve just returned to the East Coast from 7 years in Central America and the Caribbean/Bahamas, having departed from Norfolk via Bermuda and returned via Bahamas. I''d be glad to share advice and information with you. Please call at 415-751-3447 (temp San Francisco no.) or 954-614-4672.

Roger Bohl
s.v. Ariadne II
Stamas 44'' ketch


----------

